# CAAD 10 105 vs CAAD 8 105 5



## JStan89 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm quite new into the road biking world. I'm wanting to buy a bike that will last me 10+ years. So I want something that is a quality ride, cheap, but at the same time good enough to do bike races if I'd like to do that In the future. I've narrowed the 2 bikes I've been looking at but can't decide which to buy. I can afford either bike, but don't want to spend the extra money unless the CAAD 10 is worth it over the CAAD 8. What are your guys thoughts? Is there that much difference between the two? I've googled the questions I'm asking, but wanted more thoughts.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

CAAD 10 all the way. There is a much smoother ride with the CAAD 10. Since the components are at the same level, it doesn't make sense to go with a frame that will definitely ride harsher like the CAAD 8. Also it seems that nearly all aspiring racers at some point in their racing careers owns a CAAD 10. There is a lot of love for that bike with amateur racers.


----------



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

For the extra $300, I think you get a lot more bike in the 10 (better brakes, wheels cassette and a really nice frame should you love the sport and decide to do upgrades on your bike) and the ride quality is pretty amazing on the CAAD 10. When I bought mine one of the employees at my LBS said it rides similar to a carbon bike, which I think is pretty true. Its a unique ride, not quite as road buzz isolating as most carbon bikes but A LOT smoother than most aluminum bikes out there.

That said the CAAD 8 is still a really nice bike. I don't think you can go wrong with either. The 8 will also be a little bit less agressive with its taller head tube.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree with the others, I'd go CAAD 10, probably the best alloy frameset on the market, compares even favorably against much higher priced carbon frames. A little bit more money than the CAAD 8 yes but, since you plan to keep it a while, I'd say it's a good investment.


----------

